# Vortex Razor 11-33X50 Spotter with Summit tripod



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Vortex Razor 11-33X50 lightweight spotter with a Vortex lightweight Summit tripod for sale. The glass is pristine and there is only one small scratch on the body. Very good condition and a perfect backpacking spotter setup. 
***$500.00 shipped***


----------

